# Alpine PXE-H650



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

So I'm late to the party on this one (as usual) but I'm proud to say I really like this processor. I've not had a ton of time to goof with it as of yet though in the limited time I have I found it really does a nice job. I'm finding the imaging and staging to be really pleasant and extends well beyond the confines of the car. The only thing I'll say the MS-8 did better was its center focus. Though, I suspect that may be due to the fact I realize I've gotten the left and right inputs switched.

The manual as everyone has stated is pretty much useless but through the forum I've got it sounding really nice. I'm planning on keeping it now and will definitely tweak it some more.


----------



## DougJones (May 30, 2008)

Funny that you should post this now. I have one that's been sitting in the box for years and I ran across it in the closet yesterday. I may work it into the system just to try it out.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I did some more tweaking with it tonight and was able to (finally) get it to calibrate all channels (for some reason it was skipping the sub). I still haven't been able to get the PC software working yet with the processor but I think I have found the way to do that. In any case it sounds really nice. The imaging and staging is pretty excellent. I think that this is a great processor and the signal sensing input works really well too. Good job Alpine. If the manual were better this thing would be a solid 10/10.


----------

